# Aiptek MP3 Player defekt?



## GalaxyWarrior (6. September 2005)

Hi, seit ein Paar Tagen spinnt mein Aiptec MP3 Player Stick völlig. Vor 3 Tagen gin er bei nem Kumpel aufem PC (Win XP) nicht, er wurde nicht oder als unbekanntes USB Gerät angezeigt. Gestern ging er bei mir, auch XP, ganz normal. Heute morgen in der Schule auf 200 auch ohne Probs, jetzt geht er bei mir auchnicht. Meistens wird er nich erkannt, manchmal als unbekanntes USB Gerät. In den Infos steht, dass die Treiber fehlen. Aber der braucht unter 2000 und XP garkeine Treiber. Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein kann?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (8. September 2005)

Hat keiner ne Idee? Bitte!

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

